# Living For God's Glory by Joel Beeke



## N. Eshelman (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got my copy of _Living For God's Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism_. 

I would like to commend the chapter _Foundations of Reformed Worship_ to you. It is by my pastor, mentor, and friend, Ray B. Lanning. 

I am really looking forward to reading this book and then giving it out to my Arminian friends! 

It is nice to see a book that is introducing Calvinism that is more than just 5 points!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2008)

The TOC and prefatory material are available online here.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 2, 2008)

Look for my upcoming reviews of this book in the Puritan Reformed Theological Journal and the Reformed Presbyterian Witness.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 2, 2008)

Got it. Am reading it. Am enjoying it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2008)

Deal of the Day - Living for God's Glory

Today only [November 14, 2008 until 5:00 pm] Reformation Heritage Books is offering Joel Beeke's newly-published Living for God's Glory at a full 50% off the suggested price. 

Source
http://heritagebooktalk.org/2008/11/13/dr-beekes-interview-update/ (November 13, 2008)


----------



## Ivan (Nov 14, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Deal of the Day - Living for God's Glory
> 
> Today only [November 14, 2008 until 5:00 pm] Reformation Heritage Books is offering Joel Beeke's newly-published Living for God's Glory at a full 50% off the suggested price.
> 
> ...



Too little, too late.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 14, 2008)

My step-father and mom don't understand or believe Calvinism. Would this be a recommended resource to give them to start their Calvinistic walk?


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Nov 14, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Deal of the Day - Living for God's Glory
> 
> Today only [November 14, 2008 until 5:00 pm] Reformation Heritage Books is offering Joel Beeke's newly-published Living for God's Glory at a full 50% off the suggested price.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I ordered a copy today


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 14, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Look for my upcoming reviews of this book in the Puritan Reformed Theological Journal and the Reformed Presbyterian Witness.



What month will it appear in the RP Witness (I get that one in the mail)...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > Look for my upcoming reviews of this book in the Puritan Reformed Theological Journal and the Reformed Presbyterian Witness.
> ...



I am not sure. They ask me to submit them, and a few months later they are published. They do not tell me which issue.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2008)

AThornquist said:


> My step-father and mom don't understand or believe Calvinism. Would this be a recommended resource to give them to start their Calvinistic walk?



If they are readers and they WANT to know more about it, yes. If they do not read much and could take it or leave it- then I would start with a more basic 5 points type book or booklet. Maybe Boettner would be a nice place to start. It is very short.

But if they are readers, by all means, get it for them!


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 14, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> But if they are readers, by all means, get it for them!



They are very busy folk, so not really. I will look into Boettner... thanks for your advice


----------

